# Egg concern... can it be??



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

*Egg concern... IT WAS! sad update*

as youknow Maui laid four new eggs since being separated from males as she had two clkutches with Jack with all infertile eggs....

I had allowed her to sit on them and have "fun" until she gets bored

well the thing is I was just too curious and candled them... to my surprise... or rather confusion... i have no clue what to think about it...

one egg is compelteley clear.. you can clearly see the yolk and it seem all yellowy... the other three..... well.... seem half opaque and more orangy, they are like more dark almost halfway AND from outside they also seem more of a matte finish (whiteish) ... but I have no clue how a fertile one would look but I can tell they are 100% opposite from the two unfertile clutches... so they are either fertile or rotting.... not sure...

IF they are fertile how can it be??.... if Maui did mated before being separated how much of a chance would there be for them to still get fertilized??......

I don´t want to get my hopes high, but I can´t say I´m not excited cause I AM!!.... can you imagien having baby tiels??.. I would sooo lvoe that!!!... but then again how can I tell for sure.......


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

How long have they been separated? And how long as she been with these eggs?


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

the eggs were layed a few days after being separated.... so they could have mated in that lapse of time....

and I´d have to check times since she sat on them....


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Well seeing as eggs are laid 7-10 days after mating if it was in that period you separated them it could be possible when you candled them did you see any veins? if your not seeing any at this stage, I don't think they would be fertile.

http://www.ogpbb.com/images/01/homepage/hatching-eggs.jpg


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hens can hold a males sperm for up to about a week also, so even if you separated them, a week later she would have the potential to lay a fertile egg.  That's why when people breed for colours and take birds out of an aviary, they still keep them separate from each other for at least a week to make sure that the father they choose IS the father.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I just took a couple pics last night so you can see what I see.... they wera taken with same light just that some seem different as I adjusted the camera setting so it showed well on pics...

all four eggs natural light


























now being candled
this is the smaller (clear 100% sure infertile) the one from the very left on my hand









the one from the bottom (this looks quite dark outside too)









this is one of the other two (not sure which ) can you see the opaque part??... but I´m confused as the "air" part is weird... look second pic

















and heres the fourth (also either one of the remaining two)

















tell me what you think....


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm not a expert, but when we candle our eggs we do it in the dark with a flashlight and all my cockatiel eggs that were laid looked like yours in the last couple pictures and they were all infertile BUT i could be wrong.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I did candled them in a dark room but instead of flashlight I used a bed side lamp... I just adjusted the camera setting so you could see more clearly the difference...

I posted on another thread my unfertile candled eggs... and those were way different than these....


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have to agree with atvchick they look infertile to me as well but again I am no expert either, how long has it been since the eggs were laid? might give a better idea


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

it really doesn´t bothers me if they are infertile.... again.... but was more curious as to why they looked sooooo different than the previous clutches of infertile eggs....

not sure dates... I think i posted it here before... and i wrote it down, but forgot where... ... will check on that.... it´s my top priority now


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Not sure why they look different I was looking back to your original post on April 10th when you first put up about the eggs so it looks like she laid them from April 5-9th so its been 23 days since the last one was laid and 28 since the first one was laid so I would assume there probably infertile seeing as they usually hatch 18-21 days after she starts nesting after the last one was laid.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

LOL... you beat up to it... I was gonna look to when I posted that... thanks... 

so yeah.. they are indeed infertile.... would it be that they were grwoing somehting but stopped and that made them look different??... I wonder


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I was just reading up on it and no those eggs are not fertile, what your seeing could be one of two things 
If the egg is opaque and has the large off center air pocket it could contain a dead-in-shell baby, or it could be an old rotten egg.
Or if it is darker which is what yours look like inside the egg is an old one that was never fertile. Nothing ever developed and so the egg stayed clear. The air pocket is too large and off-center.
I would think if they were ever fertile you would have seen the red veins when you candled them the first time, which I believe you said you never did see them.

I would still leave them in though till there well past due the last one doesn't seem as large of an air pocket or as off center as the others, but don't get your hopes up on that just yet


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

that was just what I had thought.... that either there was something and died.... or they were rot.... specially the one with the off center air pocket...... will still wait on the other one, although I have no hopes but I don´t want her to start a fourth round... just too much too soon for nothing...


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

well.... since I posted this... maui just stopped minding the eggs... and seeing they were waaaayyy past due... I took them out this morning...

 needless to say.. I have no babies again... but... here´s a saddening twist... I´m wayt o curious and HAD to know what was what i was looking at when I candled them

egg in pic 1 (clear) was clear... just a yolk
egg in pic 2 (dark outside) well it was like a dark soup, obviously never formed and rot
egg in pic 3 (off-center air sac) it was also a soup but it seemed something had started developing but then stopped and rot
egg in last pic......   .... it was actually a baby!!... a cute yellow fluffy baby......  ..... I´m beyond sad.... it was dead... and it seemed he needed a few more days to fully develop IMO, he was so tiny but seemed so cute despite he seemed not fully formed... RIP baby.

I also took pics... it may sound gross or sick, but I´ll try getting some links if you want to see, and also so you can tell me if that´s what a baby tiel looks like or if indeed he needed more development.... I´ll do that later... thanks for reading

the good part is now I now my "parent" birds CAN make babies...


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Im not sure what a baby tiel should look like but I wouldnt mind seeing what your baby looked like if that sounds sick im sorry its just that im curious :blush::blush: sorry that none of them hatched this time but like you said you no that they can produce babys and now you have something to look forward to in the future


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

egg number one I have no link but it´s just a plain yolk as you would see in a chicken egg...

egg number 2: dark soup http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a95/Husky_mom/IMG_1399.jpg

egg 3: dark soup with mid something http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a95/Husky_mom/IMG_1402.jpg

egg with baby 
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a95/Husky_mom/IMG_1400.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a95/Husky_mom/IMG_1405.jpg

let me know your inputs/thoughts

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a95/Husky_mom/IMG_1404.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss thankyou for shareing the photos with us. Im not sure how far from hatching your baby would have been to me what ive seen of babys hatching they didnt look far off but im sure someone else might be able to tell you


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2607

is this any help?


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm sorry.  Thanks for sharing with us...it's not often we get to see something like that. RIP Little Fella....


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm about to share something which i wasn't planning on sharing online, but it'll be a good comparison for you. 
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r78/birdybea/Tiels Breeding Pics/April082008-ripchickySmall.jpg
This was my first chicky, the one that died on the way out. Yours looks like it was only a day or two behind mine.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor baby bubs  Sorry it did not work out.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

thank you guys....

and yes Bea, it does seem he was a few days behind.... so sad....now I wonder what could´ve happened... got cold?...or what? why?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the babies  the why is a hard question it could be a few things I think you said this was her third time with eggs? and I am not saying this is what her problem is but some cockatiels are just not meant to be parents some just don't make good parents, I would give her a long rest now 2 clutches a year should be the maximum she should have and then maybe try her again down the road.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

yes this was her third "clutch"... the first two were all unfertile... after the second I separated her from Jack and she still managed to laid a third set of eggs... which one was fertile but sadly didn´t made it........

I wasn´t evenplanning on a second clutch as I just wanted one adn then rest until next time....but she sure make her statement clear "she wanted to be a mommy" but sadly it didn´t turned out as we all would´ve wanted...


----------



## cher (May 2, 2008)

Very interesting and informative thread..............Thanks................



cher


----------

